# New CX 709 motor problems



## Todd McBride (Jan 17, 2020)

I just bought a CX 709 from Busy Bee, used it lightly for a few hours and then the starter circuit seems to have failed. Push the start button, it doesn't turn, it hums, draws huge current then blows the breaker in about 5 seconds. If you throw the chuck over by hand as you hit the ON it starts just fine and I used it that way for a few hours to finish my first projects. But that probably isn't a good safety practice! 

BusyBee provided a replacement capacitor on the assumption it was that start capacitor, I replaced it, and now the lathe starts immediately but makes heavy motor noise and blows the breaker in about 20 seconds. Took the belt off and the motor spins freely so no problems there despite the cold in my shop. I think the start circuit is staying on and that makes the noise and draws the heavy current.

Has anyone else had this problem with a new CX 709, or with any 110V induction motor made in China?  What has BusyBee done to rectify these defects in the past? Do they hire an electrician, let the owner remove and replace the motor, or have the customer haul the whole unit back?


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 4, 2020)

Sounds like the centrifugal switch isn’t disengaging causing the start windings to remain energized. The machine will be trying to run on both windings. I’d call BB and ask them to come and get their machine..... they’ll get you the new motor that you need. Strange that they haven’t gotten you up and running. Their customer service is usually pretty good; especially in the Calgary store. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Feb 4, 2020)

is this the same issue?
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/new-cx-709-motor-problems.1850/


----------

